# Discovering Bartok



## DTut (Jan 2, 2011)

I've recently stumbled upon some YouTube vids of "Mandarin..." "Strings, Percussion, Celesta" and I really like the texture and feel of them. I know they're definitely not easy listening! His music is very intriguing. Are there some recommendations out there of what to try next? 

Thanks--Dave


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

The string quartets are great, particularly the 4th. I also like the Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion. 
And of course, there's always the Concerto for Orchestra.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

DTut said:


> I've recently stumbled upon some YouTube vids of "Mandarin..." "Strings, Percussion, Celesta" and I really like the texture and feel of them. I know they're definitely not easy listening! His music is very intriguing. Are there some recommendations out there of what to try next?
> 
> Thanks--Dave


Although not easy-listening in the strictest sense they are two of his more accessible works so you've probably started at as good a point as any. For more orchestral you could try his three piano and/or two violin concertos (one of the violin concertos is an early work which he later disowned - all 5 works are on a Decca two-fer conducted by Solti) and for chamber his six string quartets (as mentioned on previous post) and/or the two violin sonatas. He wrote a lot of music for solo piano but about half of it was for teaching purposes (esp. 'Mikrokosmos' and 'First Term at the Piano') - most of the rest were sets of small pieces based on folk tunes/dances from Central/Eastern Europe so I would suggest a compendium disc of those especially if it includes his one and only sonata and the set of 'nature' pieces called 'Out of Doors'. He didn't write all that much vocal work but the shortish opera 'Duke Bluebeard's Castle' and the 'Cantata Profana' are the principle ones which I think are central to his work as a whole.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The Concerto for Orchestra is pretty easy to 'get', at least the surface layer, and rewards returns. The 3rd piano concerto is fairly accessible. The Divertimento is another multi-layered work that can reward the first hearing and get deeper the next time. The MSPC you mention is another piece with similar attractions.

The Bluebeard's Castle with Jessye Norman is... an experience.


----------



## DTut (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank You! I will investigate.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

The first Bartok piece I heard was the Concerto for orchestra. That was an excellent starting point. Then, I would continue with his string quartets (especially 4 and 6) and piano concertos.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


>


This Anda/Fricsay set is an excellent example of hard-edged orchestral interpretations of these works. Fricsay was an aficionado of the other-worldly aspects of Bartók's music. Kocsis/Fischer are better balanced, but no more effective.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I can't add to what has already been recommended, but good listening! Bartok deserves deeper investigation. I marked up the score of the Concerto for Orchestra with the commentary from the Cambridge Music Handbook. There's a lot of interesting things going on.


----------

